# Will this size bike likely be OK for me?



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

l've been looking for an Ebike but they are hard to come by in the U.K. at the moment.
I've found an online bike store that has stock of the 2020 Kona Remote E160 at a discounted price.
Thing is, the bike is a small.

l am 5ft 6in /167cm tall with an inside leg of about 29"/74cm

In the Kona sizing this puts me towards
the top of their "small" frame
and at the bottom of their "medium" frame recommendations.

l can't test ride the bike, although l can return it if it's no good.

I wonder if the small will be OK, the bike looks great and it's a good price. The wheelbase is pretty much the same as my 2016 Foxy R, which is a medium.


----------



## bforsyth (Aug 12, 2020)

You should be fine. I am just between sizes medium and large on most bikes, and I choose to ride a size large because I prioritize stability at higher speeds over nimbleness and maneuverability. If you greatly prioritize the former, then don't get the bike, but I'm sure it would work for you since the wheelbase is the same as your bike, as long as that's what you want. Look at other geometry numbers like reach for example to see how that would compare.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You should look at the geometry numbers of both bikes ,that would give you a better idea of how much smaller the Kona is. You might be able to find a bike with similar number to test ride ,it doesn't have be be an e-bike.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

definitely look at the geo. i'm not sure about anymore, but for many years, Kona had been know for pretty short cockpits and long chainstays...


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

The reach on the Kona is 425mm and on my Mondraker it's 440mm

l've actually got the saddle as far
forward as it will go on the Mondraker.

l've emailed Kona on their bike sizing form
last night, and within an hour had a reply from Katie at Kona who put me on a small.
You have to give your height, trunk length, inside leg and arm length.

I guess in the end the only thing to do is test ride the bike, l am going to have to drive to the store tomorrow it's around 100 miles round trip.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like it's close enough that you'll be able to tweak, if necessary. May require a set-back seatpost, different stem or slightly higher bars, but not a big deal (IMO).


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice.

l've had the bike for a couple of weeks and after about 130 miles of riding l can report that it's perfect sizing for me, l am really happy with it.


----------

